# New Solarforce stainless 1xAAA and 1xAA lights



## Blitzwing (Aug 4, 2012)

Being the X3 1xAAA with XP-E and 50 lumens and the X2 1xAA with XP-E and 100 lumens. Both look like very nice, solid little lights. 

About $23USD for the X3 and I imagine the X2 will be similar.

Solarforce have been on fire lately.


----------



## Bwolcott (Aug 4, 2012)

didnt know about those till you posted this, they look nice im always interested in single AAA lights


----------



## Lobstradomus (Aug 5, 2012)

I wonder if it might be possible to modify the AAA version with a QTC pill.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 5, 2012)

Great to see SF adding AAA & AA lights to their line-up. Waiting to see the AA price, perfect for gifts to my sons.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 5, 2012)

It't probably just me, but would you please differentiate between SF, and SF, one being Surefire, and the other Solarforce?

Bill


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 5, 2012)

It would be sweeter and looks amazing if they knurled the body just like the head is. .


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 6, 2012)

Okies Bill, I get your point using the same abbreviation can confuse others. How about SoL for SolarForce? or SoF ..... any suggestions?


----------



## Dubois (Aug 6, 2012)

In the budget forum, it's hardly likely that we're talking about Surefire, surely?


----------



## Blitzwing (Aug 6, 2012)

Dubois said:


> In the budget forum, it's hardly likely that we're talking about Surefire, surely?



That's what I thought..... Anyway - we now return to our regular program.


----------



## ficklampa (Aug 7, 2012)

Now this is interesting! Their webshop is really slow tonight so can't get in...  Might be my new gift light, been using fenix e05 lately for that.


----------



## march.brown (Aug 8, 2012)

^Gurthang said:


> Okies Bill, I get your point using the same abbreviation can confuse others. How about SoL for SolarForce? or SoF ..... any suggestions?


S-Fi and S-Fo , or just write the name in full !
.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 8, 2012)

SolarForce makes good lights. I am excited about the AA light.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 8, 2012)

$F and SF works for me.


----------



## Blitzwing (Aug 8, 2012)

kramer5150 said:


> $F and SF works for me.




Ha!

I just call them SForce. Sounds cooler - like all Solarforce owners should have superhero costumes or similar.

"SForce assemble for battle!"


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 8, 2012)

SLF would maybe be best...

The AAA light looks good, except it's single mode. It needs a 3-10 lumen low mode.


----------



## Norm (Aug 8, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> SLF would maybe be best...
> 
> The AAA light looks good, except it's single mode. It needs a 3-10 lumen low mode.


Which may be seen as a plus for some people, I have plenty of older relatives who would be ideal candidates for a single level light.

I ordered the AAA about a week ago to evaluate as a simple easy to use gift light, also looking forward to seeing to AA which may be even more suitable.

Norm


----------



## biglights (Aug 8, 2012)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> SolarForce makes good lights. I am excited about the AA light.



When is the AA version supposed to be available?


----------



## ficklampa (Aug 9, 2012)

kramer5150 said:


> $F and SF works for me.



SF = SureFire.


----------



## PapaLumen (Aug 9, 2012)

As the thread is about solarforce its pretty clear what SF stands for. No need to be pedantic Bill. We get that you like surefire and consider solarforce a chinese knock-off of surefire. (which it is of course).


----------



## march.brown (Aug 9, 2012)

PapaLumen said:


> As the thread is about solarforce its pretty clear what SF stands for. No need to be pedantic Bill. We get that you like surefire and consider solarforce a chinese knock-off of surefire. (which it is of course).


I prefer to have several Solarforces , rather than just a small piece of a Surefire ... I could probably afford the end-cap off a Surefire with maybe a spare glass lens ... I'll stick with several Solarforces instead ... Personal choice is forced on me by lack of spare disposable funds ... There again I like my Solarforces , so on reflection I wouldn't waste money on a ridiculously expensive torch that many people seem to modify ... Can't understand why people buy an expensive torch and then get it bored-out and altered to give the same specification (more or less) as a Solarforce ... Strange !!! 
.


----------



## Blitzwing (Aug 9, 2012)

Brand snobbery?

I can afford a SureFire or any other light for that matter - I can't find any defects with the newest Solarforce lights. In days gone by quality wasn't up to what it is now. I just wish they'd drive their dropins to full potential.


----------



## jabe1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought this thread was about the new AAA and AA lights....


----------



## Norm (Aug 9, 2012)

jabe1 said:


> I thought this thread was about the new AAA and AA lights....



Exactly, back on topic, this thread will not be taken off topic by further SureFire V SolarForce posts. - Norm


----------



## ^Gurthang (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Norm,

BTW has anyone received the new SolarForce AAA yet?


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 10, 2012)

I have an idea: don't use abbreviations in the first place, and then nobody will have to guess at their meaning.

Anyway, these look a bit like factory-twins of Klarus lights. Anyone know if they are?


----------



## PapaLumen (Aug 13, 2012)

PapaLumen said:


> As the thread is about solarforce its pretty clear what SF stands for. No need to be pedantic Bill. We get that you like surefire and consider solarforce a chinese knock-off of surefire. (which it is of course).



I jumped the gun a bit here and assumed things, apologies to Bill. Carry on.


----------



## damn_hammer (Aug 13, 2012)

like the looks/design, and the price. but fail on the single mode @ 50 lumens for my use anyway.


----------



## ficklampa (Aug 13, 2012)

PapaLumen said:


> As the thread is about solarforce its pretty clear what SF stands for. No need to be pedantic Bill. We get that you like surefire and consider solarforce a chinese knock-off of surefire. (which it is of course).



Yes, of course. But it might be confusing for people that's not that much in to flashlights.

Anyway. Still thinking those AA and AAA lights look sweet. Hope they will release the AA-version soon. Not a superfan of the AAA...


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 13, 2012)

Me like the X3 and that single output it has. Just tighten/loosen head and thats it. X3 will definitely replace my current keychain light when its available. .


----------



## PCC (Aug 18, 2012)

Lobstradomus said:


> I wonder if it might be possible to modify the AAA version with a QTC pill.


In the lost post from Norm before the crash it was mentioned that there's a rubber baffle that acts like a spring to stop the battery from rattling. This tells me that it's probably designed to complete the circuit using the battery much like the Preon ReVO or the Peak lights so it would seem that this light can be controlled by a QTC so long as the circuitry can deal with it. Some circuits don't like being manipulated by QTC and will either shut off or go into "low battery" mode when you try to dim it.


----------



## Norm (Aug 18, 2012)

I found my X3 rather hard to operate single handed, I remove the rubber washer from the base of the light changed the O ring for the spare black O ring lubed it, it is easy to operate single handed now although it does have some battery rattle.











The Washer​


PCC said:


> This tells me that it's probably designed to complete the circuit using the battery much like the Preon ReVO or the Peak lights so it would seem that this light can be controlled by a QTC so long as the circuitry can deal with it. Some circuits don't like being manipulated by QTC and will either shut off or go into "low battery" mode when you try to dim it.



If you were to use a QTC it would need to sit on the small battery post, ideally you would make a holder to avoid this problem. I have no idea whether it would work with the boost circuit.


----------



## PCC (Aug 18, 2012)

Norm said:


> If you were to use a QTC it would need to sit on the small battery post, ideally you would make a holder to avoid this problem. I have no idea whether it would work with the boost circuit.


There's only one way to find out and that's to give it a try.


----------



## biglights (Aug 20, 2012)

Just saw that the X2 is up for sale on solarforce's site. Only $23.99, looks nice!


----------



## TadpolePilot (Aug 20, 2012)

Do not like stainless steal or those little cells. 
Just give me CR123 or 18650's. Have a Fenix
PD in the CR123 cell never use the light.
Use the SolarForce L2m with 1,000 lumen
all the time. Has a lanyard on a lanyard clip.
When the sun starts to go down it goes around
my neck. Also have L2p but like the afore mention better
and brighter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Aug 20, 2012)

TadpolePilot said:


> Do not like stainless steal or those little cells.
> Just give me CR123 or 18650's. Have a Fenix
> PD in the CR123 cell never use the light.
> Use the SolarForce L2m with 1,000 lumen
> ...


Thanks for sharing, what has that to do with this thread?
Totally different lights, I for one am not going to put a L2M on my keyring.

Norm


----------



## biglights (Aug 21, 2012)

Norm said:


> Thanks for sharing, what has that to do with this thread?
> Totally different lights, I for one am not going to put a L2M on my keyring.
> 
> Norm



That is what I was thinking also Norm. :thinking:


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Aug 21, 2012)

Most of the boost circuits I've played with get sick and die over about 150 ohms resistance. Are there low-resistance QTC pills available?


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 21, 2012)

Norm said:


> Thanks for sharing, what has that to do with this thread?
> Totally different lights, I for one am not going to put a L2M on my keyring.
> 
> Norm


Obviously you need a bigger, sturdier, manlier keychain. 

Anyway, you might be able to replace the rubber washer with a foam washer from Arc, to eliminate battery rattle while minimizing thread stiction.


----------



## biglights (Sep 8, 2012)

What batteries are you guys using in the X2? Eneloops?


----------

